# PM security again...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to bring this up again but I just wanted some reassurance over the security of the Private Message system. Just who DOES have access and under what circumstances are PMs read or moderated?

Presumably any moderator who has access to members' log-in details can access them so who actually holds these details and who is allowed access to them?

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to bring this up again but I just wanted some reassurance over the security of the Private Message system. Just who DOES have access and under what circumstances are PMs read or moderated?
> 
> ...


Not sure why you are asking again, but here goes...

Nobody can read your PMs unless they have your password. The only way somebody can get your password is if:

1) you give it to them
2) an admin/mod with access to the admin area resets your password, which would then mean you couldn't log on because your password had been changed.

Clear?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm sure a mod will be along shortly to confirm but no-one has access to your login details as the password stored is encrypted and can't be read. An easy way would be for someone to change your password but then you would know that had happened. There are ways to go about decrypting it but it's not a straight forward thing to do.

On other forums I've set up I haven't been able to access pm's as a mod / admin but like I said I'm sure a mod will be able confirm.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Okay Kev, that's cool. Thanks.

cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> I'm sure a mod will be along shortly to confirm but no-one has access to your login details as the password stored is encrypted and can't be read. An easy way would be for someone to change your password but then you would know that had happened. There are ways to go about decrypting it but it's not a straight forward thing to do.
> 
> On other forums I've set up I haven't been able to access pm's as a mod / admin but like I said I'm sure a mod will be able confirm.


Thanks mate, Kev has given me the info I needed.

Cheers

Rich


----------

